# Squid + AD win2008Server Autenticate



## cybercoke (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi guys, itÂ´s my first post here. There we go ...

I have a firewall runnig freebsd 7.1 and a dc running windows 2008 server. I need to make squid , thatÂ´s running in transparent mode at this moment, make the authentication of users in the dc windows 2008.

Can anyone help me out ? :stud
ThankÂ´s a lot.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2009)

Thread moved from "HowTos and FAQ's" to correct forum.
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3888


----------

